# 69 (NSFW!)



## Dmitri (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## molested_cow (Apr 21, 2010)

I got fired

You are so evil.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 21, 2010)

How dare you?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2010)

Shades of Wall-E!!!!!!

I thoroughly enjoyed the photo--it's pretty damned good!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this! Great work.  HDR?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 21, 2010)

You should be smacked upside the head for this 

Good thing it is a very nice image.


----------



## fokker (Apr 22, 2010)

I came.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Apr 22, 2010)

lol @ title. Really nice image


----------



## Dmitri (Apr 23, 2010)

Derrel said:


> Shades of Wall-E!!!!!!
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed the photo--it's pretty damned good!



Thanks, and I have to admit I think of Wall-E too! lol I can't look at this photo without thinking one of his eyes is broken.



			
				pugnacious33 said:
			
		

> I love this! Great work. HDR?



Yes sir, HDR. And thank you 



			
				c.cloudwalker said:
			
		

> You should be smacked upside the head for this
> 
> Good thing it is a very nice image.



 Thanks, sorry for any confusion. I assure you, it was unintentional 



			
				TriniPhototakeoutta said:
			
		

> lol @ title. Really nice image



Thank you


----------



## Houghwya (Apr 23, 2010)

fokker said:


> I came.



LOL! But seriously good use of High Def and I like the angle


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 23, 2010)

he looks sad ):


----------



## gonnarise (Apr 24, 2010)

ha ha ha ha.... 
I just recently read a thread about No Nude/NSFW photos are allowed to uploading here... then found this silly 69(NSFW)....


----------



## unnecessary (Apr 24, 2010)

these colors pop


----------

